# Can you wash SMB sports boots?



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been using the SMB sports boots for a while now and I always brush them out, but they are getting very stiff.
Has anyone ever put them in the washing machine or is it better to hand wash them?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes you absolutely can  

You can either leave them open - but fold the velcro over and attach it to the side of the boot they are sewn on. Hand wash this way.

If you put them in the washer, make sure you do them up as though you were putting them on your horse. Velcro secure.

I LOVE SMB'S!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I sure hope so because I've been doing it for years.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I usually wash mine when I wash the horse, with a bit of soap and lots of water from the hose!


My mom always washed hers in the washing machine, though!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I was just wondering this question about a week ago, so I checked their website and it said not to wash them in the washing machine because it will void the warranty on them, but meh, it's not like I am going to send them back in or anything. I haven't washed mine yet though.


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

In the machine they'll go this weekend!
He'll love his clean boots!


----------

